# Fat gripz for pressing?



## Murphy9801 (May 19, 2013)

So ive just ordered some fat gripz as i have heard great things about them, however i have been told by a few people they are good for pressing movements, just wondered if any one has used them for this reason? thanks


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Murphy9801 said:


> So ive just ordered some fat gripz as i have heard great things about them, however i have been told by a few people they are good for pressing movements, just wondered if any one has used them for this reason? thanks


Also interested in this, i use mine for biceps but cant imagine i would be able to grip properly for heavy pressing.


----------



## Murphy9801 (May 19, 2013)

That's what i thought id used them once before and there big so thought it would just make pressing awkward


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

I've used the for CGBP but I find you have to drop the weight a bit so not sure how effective they would be for heavy sets that you'd be used to.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@Bad Alan i think uses them for pressing....


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

Yup more info needed for me too,I know you have to drop the weight for some exercises,but is it worth purchasing for just bicep curls? And how different can it effect chest??


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Also interested in this, i use mine for biceps but cant imagine i would be able to grip properly for heavy pressing.


I use mine for pressing all the time mate, VERY good you should try it. Clip them onto bars for triceps alot too, that works really well.

For arms they just seem to work so well, maybe its because they make you grip the bar harder which is meant to be key in activation of certain muscles.

Simple for me; added alot of fat gripz arm work (bis and tris) arms are biggest they've ever been. Not saying all down to this but I'm sold on them


----------



## Murphy9801 (May 19, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> I use mine for pressing all the time mate, VERY good you should try it. Clip them onto bars for triceps alot too, that works really well.
> 
> For arms they just seem to work so well, maybe its because they make you grip the bar harder which is meant to be key in activation of certain muscles.
> 
> Simple for me; added alot of fat gripz arm work (bis and tris) arms are biggest they've ever been. Not saying all down to this but I'm sold on them


Cheers for reply, For pressing i heard you have to drop the weight initially, does it even out over time, or will fat grip pressing always be with lighter weight than without fat gripz. Never thought of using for triceps, have to give it a blast once they arrive.


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

I keep meaning to get some of these. Purely for bi's and tri's though.

However surely theres no benefit on using them for chest as they use more muscle in the arm, surely when most of us hit chest we aim to minimise the use of other muscles and attempt to isolate the chest muscle - for example when benching. If someone can shine a light on this it would be perfect, because to date i've never seen anyone pushing with these - The odd deadlift but mostly on bicep day they seem to have their place.

I can see the need for them, but surely not for everything, as i see some of the PT's in my gym using them for things like dips when they could be doing these weighted.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Look at scaffolders and their forearms particularly. A similar situation to using fat gripz and developing greater strength in the arms especially.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Murphy9801 said:


> Cheers for reply, For pressing i heard you have to drop the weight initially, does it even out over time, or will fat grip pressing always be with lighter weight than without fat gripz. Never thought of using for triceps, have to give it a blast once they arrive.


Strength will progress in a normal fashion like any other excercise. You have to treat fat bar training as a completely different variation to regular bar training as it is so different, much more taxing. Ignore your regular bar poundages and just train to failure with fat grip variations.

Tricep push downs of all grips are really good with the gripz on


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Aliking10 said:


> I keep meaning to get some of these. Purely for bi's and tri's though.
> 
> However surely theres no benefit on using them for chest as they use more muscle in the arm, surely when most of us hit chest we aim to minimise the use of other muscles and attempt to isolate the chest muscle - for example when benching. If someone can shine a light on this it would be perfect, because to date i've never seen anyone pushing with these - The odd deadlift but mostly on bicep day they seem to have their place.
> 
> I can see the need for them, but surely not for everything, as i see some of the PT's in my gym using them for things like dips when they could be doing these weighted.


I really can't remember what site the article I read was on but it's to do with something called irradiation and nerve impulses. I think part of it comes from making you concentrate more on the excercise as the grip is so much more taxing.

Look up irradiation and muscle contractions that should shed some light on it mate!


----------

